# yellowing leaves



## stonegroove (Dec 12, 2008)

what is making my leaves start to go a little yellow, and there is some tissue damage on some lower leaves, these plants are 3 weeks old grown in rockwool, i use canna aqua vega a+b 6-3-8 at quarter strength to one third strength mixed with straight tap water that has stood for a week to reduce chlorine, ph 6.0, watering twice a day on ebb and flow, under a 600w MH, 18 hours a day, temp is 78F day, 70F night, plenty of ventilation and fresh air, sprayed with sparkling water for extra co2 and no pests, they should all be amazingly heathly, or am i worrying for nothing? i know 2 of them are outstripping the other 3 by miles, the really small ones are white widow and the big ones are g13 power skunk


----------



## andy52 (Dec 12, 2008)

looks like they are over watered to me,very droopy.


----------



## Wiseguy_Chef (Dec 12, 2008)

other than over waterd they look helty to me.


----------



## stonegroove (Dec 13, 2008)

have just noticed some of my stems have purple on them, is this some kind of deficiency?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 13, 2008)

no,some strains do turn purple.i have some that are totally purple.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 13, 2008)

A pH of 6 is too high for hydro.  Try getting it down to between 5.5 and 5.8.  What is the ppms of your water and your nute solution?  Quit spraying them with sparkling water.  It does nothing to add CO2 or ward off pests and could have stuff in it detrimental to your plants.  I don't know about your watering schedule--I don't do ebb-n-flow.


----------



## Alistair (Dec 13, 2008)

I know nothing about hydro, but they look over-watered to me too.


----------



## VaNdLe (Dec 13, 2008)

stonegroove said:
			
		

> have just noticed some of my stems have purple on them, is this some kind of deficiency?



I actually had a freind  who grew a plant outdoors, and for whateva reason he had to move them into his shed for 3 days...they started turning purple Stems and new growth, 2 days later it got worse plants just couldnt survive, There is a deficiency* that can turn your plants purple!
*


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 13, 2008)

VaNdLe said:
			
		

> I actually had a freind who grew a plant outdoors, and for whateva reason he had to move them into his shed for 3 days...they started turning purple Stems and new growth, 2 days later it got worse plants just couldnt survive, There is a deficiency* that can turn your plants purple!*


 
LIke a snake,,sometimes the color is good,,sometimes the color is not so good. It is all about the breed.


----------



## smokingjoe (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm with andy.  Over watering and hence overferting.


Nute lockout results.

In this instance assuming the strain wasn't naturally purple, it's be a phosphorous lockout or is it potassium.  One of the two.

Magnesium is usually the first casualty which locks out the rest.

Hit em with a dose of epsom salts and then cut back the fert schedule.

They should come good.


----------

